# WCG bandwith issues



## swhite4784 (Sep 11, 2022)

Im about to call it quits on WCG, their servers are a mess and my workers are chronically starved for work. folding@home seems to have their stuff together way better than WCG.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 11, 2022)

Shane White said:


> Im about to call it quits on WCG, their servers are a mess and my workers are chronically starved for work. folding@home seems to have their stuff together way better than WCG.


For now it's true.  However, to get good numbers on F@H you need a pretty serious graphics card, and be prepared for heat and an electric bill.  BTW: I do both F@H and WCG.


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2022)

And then just try running a few rigs at the same time....  Ouch!!  

I believe in time the networking side of WCG will get better, but it might take a while...  Have a flick through this @Shane White - Networking issues at WCG....


----------



## swhite4784 (Sep 12, 2022)

So far today the network has been good, I’m chewing through WUs


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2022)

I think my 3970X has about 380 work units downloaded at the moment, not had any upsets to download fresh ones at the moment...  That said, it's also chewing through the electric at 425w constantly so.....  Hopefully the sun will stay out!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 12, 2022)

Shane White said:


> Im about to call it quits on WCG, their servers are a mess and my workers are chronically starved for work. folding@home seems to have their stuff together way better than WCG.



My take on it is that even if WCG's struggling and work is inconsistent, it's no skin off my nose if my machines idle until more work shows up.


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2022)

I have to keep my power usage down with the costs of it and it going up again in October, thankfully thought its not going up as much but I'm sure we'll all be paying for it later


----------



## The Data Master (Sep 13, 2022)

I am getting a lot of work scattered through PCs. Some aren't getting any, others are full cores running and downloading.

My big question is, does anyone have issues with WUs not being reported? I have done a ton of work in the past 2 months and the site still says last upload was January 17 2022.
I checked the logs on my pc and it says "finished upload" with no errors or anything indicating an issue. Checked firewall and dns. Nothing has changed since my uploads in January except the revamp to the site itself.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 13, 2022)

The Data Master said:


> I am getting a lot of work scattered through PCs. Some aren't getting any, others are full cores running and downloading.
> 
> My big question is, does anyone have issues with WUs not being reported? I have done a ton of work in the past 2 months and the site still says last upload was January 17 2022.
> I checked the logs on my pc and it says "finished upload" with no errors or anything indicating an issue. Checked firewall and dns. Nothing has changed since my uploads in January except the revamp to the site itself.


Have you checked the WCG forums? There are 1000 posts on that subject. In short - it’s not a priority now to get that running, getting jobs in and out is. If you check Free-DC you will see that points are added. WCG forum


----------



## Operandi (Sep 13, 2022)

The migration has been complete disaster but I don't see that as a valid reason to quit WCG, I mean the research shouldn't suffer because of that...

They'll get their shit together eventually and in the meantime just attach another project that interests you, thats what I did.


----------



## The Data Master (Sep 14, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> Have you checked the WCG forums? There are 1000 posts on that subject. In short - it’s not a priority now to get that running, getting jobs in and out is. If you check Free-DC you will see that points are added. WCG forum


Thank you for the post. I checked the forums shortly after posting in here. I couldn't log in during work and forgot to check back in here. I am in Free-DC now, thank you for introducing me to that, honestly never used it before and cannot find my boincstats info atm. As long as I know the points are being posted, I am happy with that. Winter is coming and it would be nice to run some WUs to heat up my room.


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2022)

If anything, they have seemed to be much better today for all of my machines thankfully    Here's hoping it may last!


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 28, 2022)

@phill Everything is working well for me today as well both for F@H and WCG.  Although I do put one PC to sleep from 4-9 PM (PST) to save on my electricity bill.  (Higher rates during the evening due to solar farms not supplying any power and homes using more during that period.)


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2022)

It's been sucking the life out of me today @NastyHabits ...  It's been bad again for a few days and my rigs are starved from work.  Loads to download, just nothing downloading


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 7, 2022)

@phill  When I went to bed last night, WCG was looking grim.  One ARP running on unit, and none on the other.  This morning I have all cores running, but not a complete list of "ready to start" WU's.  I suspect both a lack of server capacity and a large group of users.  I wonder who is paying to support the back end since this is free to us.


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> @phill  When I went to bed last night, WCG was looking grim.  One ARP running on unit, and none on the other.  This morning I have all cores running, but not a complete list of "ready to start" WU's.  I suspect both a lack of server capacity and a large group of users.  I wonder who is paying to support the back end since this is free to us.


I'd love to know the same thing @NastyHabits but I've honestly no idea how it can be so poorly supported.  Whatever IBM was doing I think they needed to give Krembel some help to get it done because it has not been a smooth transition for anyone I'm sure and the poor guys having to do all the tech work with this must be pulling their hair out....   I for one couldn't do it, have not enough hair as it is to be pulling any more out!!


----------

